# Poor man Racking Cane



## arcticsid (Mar 27, 2009)

I made this cane out of a plastic coat hanger, a couple zip ties and some 3/8" tubing. It works and the depth is adjustable. Works fine for a primary fermenting bucket. Sometimes you have to do the best you can with what you got. And at the moment it was all I had.

Troy


----------



## RadarLuv (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Manimal (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey... if it works, that's all that matters, right?!


----------



## Conquistadude (Mar 31, 2009)

That's the same technique my uncle used until I got him a Cane for letting us use 2 3gal carboys.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2009)

Good job, just out of curiousity, is it food grade plastic?


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 31, 2009)

it's tubing I got from my local homebrew shop and the coat hanger is just a standard plastic hanger. Ever since coming in here alot of people have came us with some neat ideas as far as equipmkent goes. It would be neat to see a thread started where we, and you,could show off "our homemade wine/beer making equipment"
Troy


----------



## Lurker (May 30, 2009)

Neat, and who cares if its food grade. Its only in the wine for a few minutes.


----------

